# IBS with many aspects over a decade and I feel helpless



## yelerin (Oct 13, 2017)

hello everyone' glad I found this forum!

My story is like this...

All my childhood I ate only processed food because my mom never cooked. also I was 10 years a vegetarian.

Now I usually don't eat regularly , I can snack all day and eat a big meal in the evening, I love alcohol and sweets , but I am really trying to avoid it and eat healthy as much as I can.

I can't eat in regular hours cause I wake up in different times . also I never eat breakfast.

I know that I cause myself this problem but I can't live differently (I tried too many times)

those days when I do eat 3 regular healthy meals a day I don't feel any better (maybe cause my body got used to sm else).

My main problem is that I feel bloated all day, even in the morning when I wake . I feel all the time I need to go to the toilet, after I eat sm I immediately feel the need to go . sometimes I have diarrhea , other times I feel I am constipated, but usually I go every day all day to the toilet, every time I go to the toilet I feel I can't get empty. I can sit in there for an hour then come out and feel I need more, it's like the never ending story, also because of the this situation and the gas I need all the time to pee. I am like leaving in the toilet. sometimes I have sever diarrhea and I am stuck all night in the toilet. I did every test possible and all doctors tell me I have IBS.

My main problem I think it's the bloating , gas and constant feeling I need to pee and go to the toilet.

All doctors tell me to change my lifestyle and do streaked diet, I am trying to do so until I break and drink wine.

The only thing that really helps me immediately to feel empty and clean is Adderall, when I take it I go to the toilet and everything goes out and finally my stomach is flat and I feel great. The only problem that Adderall has many side affects and it worsen my situation after, I surely don't want to take it for my IBS. I want to mention that I am running a lot and sm it helps me a bit but there was one time I was in a race and I probably pushed myself to much that after I had a sever diarrhea, nausea and abdominal pains for a day (Imodium helped me) .

I also want to mention I am diagnosed with ADHD.

Is anyone can Identify to my situation? What helps you?


----------



## shadytree (Oct 6, 2017)

I'd suggest stop eating all day long and take a peppermint oil capsule before a meal. Your small intestines need time to rest and clean themselves during the day and it can't do that if it's constantly being fed. Intermittent fasting could also help.


----------



## yelerin (Oct 13, 2017)

I am taking peppermint oil ! It doesn't help .

That is the problem I eat only once a day usually cause I am afraid to eat at work..I think because I eat once a day it made my situation worse

Thank you for the answer


----------



## Gregbbb (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello there! I read your story, and my heart goes out to you. My story is not too dissimilar. I can relate to the helplessness you feel when you are tethered to the toilet. My stomach wakes me up early every day to go. Then I have to go numerous more times before I am comfortable leaving home. I can also sympathize with feeling helpless to change old habits. I also have a Candida overgrowth problem. I have been told I have to cut sugar out of my diet COMPLETELY for 6 months. That is a monumental task, given my sweet tooth. And it's not just sweets. I would have to cut all carbs too. This is an EXTREMELY daunting endeavor. I also have 16 food sensitivities, 5 or 6 of which are in everything, like tomatoes, milk, yeast, & eggs. For me, the worst thing is these episodes I have. Sometimes when I wake up for my first sit down, before I feel like I am done, I start to feel nausea. It comes on fast, and can be very severe. I sometimes vomit continually for many hours with only short respites of minor comfort. I have wound up in the emergency room numerous times when the vomiting won't stop for so long that I become dangerously dehydrated to a point that I can't even straighten my fingers out! I have had episodes so bad, I literally thought I might die, and felt so sick, it seemed like an easier option than waiting for it to end. 
I am normally a pretty happy person, because I CHOOSE to be. But recently, these last few weeks have seen me have episodes AT WORK forcing me to leave work early, leaving my employer in quite a lurch. This is especially scary, because I could lose my job! So, I have not been my usual, happy-go-lucky self. I could really use a penpal for support, as so few people have any idea how bad it really is! My name is Greg, and you can reach me at [email protected] I hope to hear from you soon! Greg☺


----------



## yelerin (Oct 13, 2017)

Greg Hi!

wow, I hope you will get better and find your balance.

If someone would have told me to cut down things for a year but to know it will sure do me better I'll do it. I tried to cut down sugar and alcohol for a few months and nothing improved!!

This is frustrating.

I didn't gave up hope yet so shouldn't you.


----------



## MIKECHESTER (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi, I really hope that someone can nelp me on my situation because I have been to many different and almost all of them are telling me that they cannot find any problem on me, despite the facts that I am not always feeling well and in constant stomach spasm and bloatedness.

I am worried especially when I am driving long distance because sometimes I can't move and having hard time breathing, and I have to stop in the middle of the freeway to relax my body.

I did already general physical and blood test, endiscopy and colonoscopy, but Doctor cannot find anything except for some small scratch in my intestine.

It happen that I see this forum while I'm looking for some solution here in the internet. Please let me know what remedy should I do and advance thanks to those who will respond.


----------



## finallyhealthy (Nov 23, 2017)

Same as Gregbbb, you should look into food allergies and a vegan diet. Milk is extremely mucus forming and acid forming in the body.. same with junk food. Plus, you'll never find a hospital full of vegans. Look at my post in IBS / Incontinence / Odor for what I did and how I fixed my IBS.


----------



## Joyc (Dec 9, 2017)

yelerin said:


> hello everyone' glad I found this forum!
> 
> My story is like this...
> 
> ...


Hello there. I have also had similar symptoms. They usually take place early in the morning. I get abnormal cramps and pain that I faint and other times I don't reach the toilet in time to empty my bowel and it is really stressing to think that this could happen to you when you're out and not home. A lot of people recommended probiotics so I decided to take one and now I feel less bloated during the day. Megael dena is what Im taking right now. It contains prebiotic as well . it is more effective than supplements containing only probiotics.

I hope you feel better soon


----------

